# Tears Of Aloha



## Tears In Heaven (Jul 13, 2015)

Aloha, I have a 10 year old Daughter and a Wife with Shizophenia Mental Illness she got it in 2006 after a Car Accident coming Home from work. Been marriage 13 years but didn't have Love & Intimacy since 2009. I sleep in the living room sofa and she & our Daughter sleep together because that is what she desired. My Wife loves our Daughter very much and my Daughter loves too But if my Wife doesn't take her Medication? My Daughter and I, Call the Police and she is put into a Hospital than released. We had already 5 drama's police called since 2009 until April 2015. I wish Jesus Christ Return Soon or a Miracle Happen Good for my Wife. We were so Happy and Best Friends before Her Accident. Now I'm living with a Stranger in my Wife Body...


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm sorry for what you are going through. What a tragedy!

Has any medical professional ever done a scan of your wife's brain to determine if any brain damage has been done?


----------

